# Dracula's story



## nightmagic (Sep 24, 2006)

I kinda already gave the story's on Kiki and Bear, but Dracula.....His story isn't so easy. Back when I worked at the humane society, I fell inlove with so many cats there (and dogs!) But this one just stuck out. Everytime I would take him out of the cage to give him some attention he would always be very palyful, and would even bite my neck...So I called him dracula. The head kennel worker and I didn't get along so well, and when she found out that I wanted to adopt him she tried to do everything in her power to make it so i couldn't. She pointed him out first to adopters, (some of which I told i was going to adopt as soon as i got my parents ok) She would put me on dog duty more so that i didn't have time to be around the cats, and the one day she put him out in the front so that he was the first to be seen when you walked in. Well I got fed up with waiting for my parents, and I wasn't exactly in position to adopt with all the" rules" that came with adopting. So my last resort to get him out of there was ask someone i knew to adopt him that wouldn't have a problem getting past all the rules or passing the tests so to speak. The day he was put out front was luckely the day I had someone coming in to get him. I drove over to her house during lunch and gave her the fee money and she came in about 1/2 hour later. She made sure she looked at all the cats to make it look like she "really was" getting a cat. I was on dog duty that day ( how ironic) And a couple of the other kennel helpers with out with me saying your cat is getting adopted! So I put on a little show by making some tears and being upset. But when I got off work and got to my aunts apartment to see my kitty I was soo happy!!!! And so was Dracula! He was about a year old then and I have had him since2000 So that makes him about 7 years old. My mom and dad let me take him over there until i had my own place, but if i wasn't working...he was everywhere with me. Had him leash trained and a litter box in my car! He gets car sick now, but I'm married and have my own house so i don't go anywhere and he has his buddies to keep him busy!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sometimes, *fate *needs a helping hand! Excellent story! I looked on your profile, but didn't see  "actress" listed. 


Nice job! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

What a good cat mama you are! Dracula is certainly a lucky kitty! He is beautiful--what a great adoption story!


----------

